# Wi-Fi News > Τεχνολογία >  MCS Indices και το mapping σε rates...

## ntrits

> Title: *MCS Indices και το mapping σε rates...*
> Post by: *Mick Flemm* on *17:30 24/12/2009* Επειδή πλέον με το 11n δεν βλέπουμε standard rates αλλά τα Modulation and Coding Schemes (MCS) τα οποία λένε πολλά περισσότερα για τη διαμόρφωση που χρησιμοποιείται και τα χαρακτηριστικά της, έκρινα σκόπιμο να τα βάλω όλα σε ένα table για να ξέρουμε από εδώ και πέρα τι διαβάζουμε.
> 
> MCS IndexModulationRate CodeNBPSCS(iSS)NSDNSPNCBPSNDBPSRate Mb/s @ 20MHz
> Rate Mb/s @ 40MHz
> 
> 
> 
> (20MHz/40MHz)(20MHz/40MHz)(20MHz/40MHz)(20MHz/40MHz)800ns GI400ns GI800ns GI400ns GI0BPSK1/2152/1084/652/10826/546.57.213.515.01QPSK1/2252/1084/6104/21652/10813.014.427.030.02QPSK3/4252/1084/6104/21678/16219.521.740.545.0316-QAM1/2452/1084/6208/432104/21626.028.954.060.0416-QAM3/4452/1084/6208/432156/32439.043.381.090.0564-QAM2/3652/1084/6312/648208//43252.057.8108.0120.0664-QAM3/4652/1084/6312/648234/48658.565.0121.5135.0764-QAM5/6652/1084/6312/648260/54065.072.2135.0150.08BPSK1/2152/1084/6104/21652/10813.014.427.030.09QPSK1/2252/1084/6208/432104/21626.028.954.060.010QPSK3/5252/1084/6208/432156/32439.043.381.090.01116-QAM1/2452/1084/6416/864208/43252.057.8108.0120.01216-QAM3/4452/1084/6416/864312/64878.086.7162.0180.01364-QAM2/3652/1084/6624/1296416/864104.0115.6216.0240.01464-QAM3/4652/1084/6624/1296468/972117.0130.0243.0270.01564-QAM5/6652/1084/6624/1296520/1080130.0144.4270.0300.016BPSK1/2152/1084/6156/32478/16219.521.740.545.017QPSK1/2252/1084/6312/648156/32439.043.381.090.018QPSK3/5252/1084/6312/648234/48658.565.0121.5135.01916-QAM1/2452/1084/6624/1296312/64878.087.6162.0180.02016-QAM3/4452/1084/6624/1296468/972117.0130.0243.0270.02164-QAM2/3652/1084/6936/1944624/1296156.0173.3324.0360.02264-QAM3/4652/1084/6936/1944702/1458175.5195.0364.5405.02364-QAM5/6652/1084/6936/1944780/1620195.0216.7405.0450.024BPSK1/2152/1084/6208/432104/21626.028.954.060.025QPSK1/2252/1084/6416/864208/43252.057.8108.0120.026QPSK3/5252/1084/6416/864312/64878.086.7162.0180.02716-QAM1/2452/1084/6832/1728416/864104.0115.6216.0240.02816-QAM3/4452/1084/6832/1728624/1296156.0173.3324.0360.02964-QAM2/3652/1084/61248/2592832/1728208.0231.1432.0480.03064-QAM3/4652/1084/61248/2592936/1944234260.0486.0540.03164-QAM5/6652/1084/61248/25921040/2160260.0288.9540.0600.032BPSK1/21NA/48NA/4NA/48NA/24NANA6.06.7
> ...


.

----------

